# How to polish Diamond cut and Black painted Alloys ?



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Hi all. Looking for some advice on how to keep the alloys on my MK7 GTD looking their best. They are the 18" Negaro units and with a diamond face with gloss black painted inserts (see image below).

Trouble is, the black painted surfaces seem to scratch at the slightest provocation and when the car is clean and the sun shines on it at the right angle, despite looking clean, I can see every single scratch being highlighted in the sun.



I've tried polishing them with AF Tripple by hand with a foam applicator, but just don't think I can generate enough pressure by hand to correct them. Is there some sort of polishing attachment that fits inside the small area between the spokes and make the work easier please ?


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

I feel your pain as I have the same car!

I have not tried to buff out the scratches on mine yet but when I do I will start with megs 205 by hand


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

I always go with my car to the mechanic to get it all cleaned up - inside out - or to a wash room where I can get it clean really cleaned.


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

You could try a polishing cone on a variable speed drill. There are many cheap foam ones available on eBay though it might be safer to stick with a brand name like meguiars

CLICKY


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Or this...

CLICK HERE


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-accessories/shinemate-polishing-cones/prod_1429.html

Like these? :thumb:

Great for exhausts and the like, if you can get one small enough stick it on the drill and test a window


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

James_R said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-accessories/shinemate-polishing-cones/prod_1429.html
> 
> Like these? :thumb:
> 
> Great for exhausts and the like, if you can get one small enough stick it on the drill and test a window


Boom, looks like Norbreck21a's problem is solved - let us know if you get them and try them out


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Use a fairly firm pad and a abrasive polish to get the marks out. Make sure you seal them with a good coating to help avoid adding more while maintaining











Gonz.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Got the same car and mines are exactly that same, scratched to hell and lots of chips on the black paint - must be very soft paint!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I've got a GTD on order with the Negaro wheels. Will have to use some C5 straight to prevent contact as much as possible.

This weekend I have the GTD with the Santiagos option and I'm pretty sure they'd have the same issue.

How you enjoying the car?


----------

